# Maximaler Arbeitsspeicher bei XP Home SP1



## fruchtgummi (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute,

hab mal gehört, dass XP (wohlgemerkt nicht die 64 bit Edition) nur Arbeitsspeicher bis 2 GB unterstützt. Mehr würde nicht mehr adressiert. Wisst ihr darüber mehr?

Viele Grüße
fruchtgummi


----------



## JensG (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
XP Prof und auch Home können bis zu 4 GB verwalten. Es hängt aber vom
Board oder vom Chipsatz ab. Wenn der Chipsatz nur 1,5 GB kann hilft auch XP
nicht weiter.
Ich weiß nicht genau ob es überhaupt schon Boards gibt die 4GB unterstützen.

Jens


----------

